# Have almost given up deer hunting because of this



## groundhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

I hunted almost every weekend this past deer season. Saw a lot of sign but no deer. We put out several game cameras and discovered that 100% of the deer movement was at night. It is illegal to hunt deer at night, and with no chance of seeing one during the day, I am about ready to start squirrel hunting and target shooting again, and forget the deer altogether. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

nope


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

No way I'm quiting.

 Al


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

no, but you could do deer drives to see deer during daylight.


----------

